# When does HGVC bonus points expire?



## Sthack (Jul 2, 2006)

I’m new with the Points system too, so please be patient with me.
We recently bought a HGVC 3500 points EOY (odd) Studio floating week. We haven’t received our membership yet but were given 3500 bonus points. Does these bonus points expire, if so when? We were told that if we didn’t use or convert to Hilton Club, the points will expire in 24 months (2 yrs). They also said that if we didn’t use or convert the points that we could transfer them to RCI points system. If we did that, when will they expire with RCI? I hope I’m explaining myself clearly.

Do you think it’s possible for us to wait until we get our first week points (in 2007) and add those points to our bonus points (3500) to request a 2 bedroom for the year 2009?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TerriJ (Jul 2, 2006)

The HGVC vacation counselors should be able to tell you exactly when your bonus points expire.  The printed information you get in the mail from HGVC will also tell you.  Enjoy!

Terri J.


----------

